# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Defence Alliance 2 change Killing Floor un peu, passionnément, à la folie.

## ShinSH

L'équipe de Defence Alliance est de retour, après un premier mod sur Unreal Tournament (celui de 99). Au programme, de l'attaque, et de la défense de points par équipes. Voila, c'est tout.
 Vous êtes encore là? Ok, j'en dis plus... Dans un environnement futuriste, les blancs tentent de détruire ou capturer divers objectifs alors que les verts tentent de les en empêcher. 6 classes sont présentes, du soldat standard au medic en passant par le sniper. Un ingénieur pourra aussi construire des tourelles et poser des caisses à munitions, un peu comme dans TF2. En revanche, niveau ambiance, rien à voir. La multiplication de corridors avec une poignée d'abris force les assaillants à foncer sur des forts bien défendus, au péril de leur vie. Le graphisme, bien que sommaire, tape juste avec un écran flouté et secoué quand les balles ou les explosions vous frôlent. On a tout simplement le sentiment de se trouver sur un champ de bataille. C'est brouillon, ca pète de partout, et on essaye de trouver des cibles dans ce bordel ambiant tout en essayant de rester en vie.
Defence Alliance 2 est distribué gratuitement sur Steam, et il s'installe en un clic si vous possédez Killing Floor. Ah oui, j'oubliais. Je n'aime pas Killing Floor.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Edell

Mais ça a l'air de poutrer vilain.

Me fait penser à Empires Mod ... sans les viols aux tanks.

----------


## Raphyo

Je viens de le dl, j'imagine que personnes veut jouer avec moi ?  :Emo:

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est aussi moche que dans la vidéo ou ça ne pique pas les yeux ?
Sinon j'adore les snipes qui se camouflent... sauf leur arme ^^.
L'ambiance "ça pète de partout" me conviendrait à merveille, pour peu que le gameplay se rapproche plus d'un TeamFortress que d'un UT/Quake => TF ou UT ?
Tankiou  :;):

----------


## Tonight

j'ai testé un peu, ok c'est pas super beau mais c'est très ... comment dire ... mouvementé.

Point très important les serveurs sont bien rempli, par contre malgré une bonne connections et un ping qui se situe généralement dans les 30ms la j'étais aux alentour de 144 (peut être étais-je sur un serveur assez lointains).

à tester !

edit :  @ gros bidule, ba c'est pas aussi bourrin que UT et pas aussi fun que TF2 ca se situe entre les deux à mon humble avis

----------


## Cley Faye

Ah ça, c'est mouvementé. Quand on spawn directement sous le feu d'une mitrailleuse et d'une tourelle lance missile présent initialement dans la map, avec un seul chemin en ligne droite vers les dites tourelles, y'a intéret à pas avoir un seul joueur en face sinon on est mort  ::|: .

----------


## Darkfire8

Ca à l'air bien !
Dommage que j'aime pas KF ^^

----------


## Avérik

Je test !

----------


## Kass Kroute

Mouais...

Ça a pas l'air mal mais sous Win 7 x64, impossible de balancer une grenade  ::huh:: 
J'ai beau binder différentes touches, queud' !

En plus, les touches par défaut ont l'air prévues pour un joueur muni d'un joystick et ça aide pas des masses...

----------


## skyblazer

Une note, ce mod existait dejà sous UT 2k4. Où il avait eu un accueil acclamé de la foule. Autant qu'à la sortie de Crazy Frog Racer auprès de la presse spécialisée dans le jeu vidéo.

----------


## ShinSH

> Mouais...
> 
> Ça a pas l'air mal mais sous Win 7 x64, impossible de balancer une grenade 
> J'ai beau binder différentes touches, queud' !
> 
> En plus, les touches par défaut ont l'air prévues pour un joueur muni d'un joystick et ça aide pas des masses...


Appuie sur G pour voir?

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Appuie sur G pour voir?


Ben oui, c'est la touche par défaut (et celle que j'utilise d'habitude) alors à priori, no problem' !

Sauf que G marche pas et si je binde une autre touche = même chose, pas de 'nade  ::|: 
Je ne suis pas le seul.

J'ai pas tenté le coup du delete DA2User file.
Vu que le jeu me passionne pas plus que ça en l'état actuel, je crois qu'il n'y pas que ce fichier là qui va jarter  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ShinSH

J'avoue que le mod n'est pas une référence, mais c'est plutôt pour le geste (un mod pour KF) que j'ai newsé dessus.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Inutile de t'auto-flageller avec des orties fraiches, ShinSH (sauf si tu postes la vidéo bien sur  :Bave: ).
Il y a certainement de quoi faire avec KF.

Il faut dire que j'ai pas encore trouvé un serveur où les gus jouent vraiment coop... Ça vire au nawak où chacun va dans son coin sans aucune communication.
Neuf fois sur dix, les attaquants gagnaient en moins de trois minutes chrono  ::|: 
De plus les serveurs sont pas nombreux et on a pas trop le choix si on veut un ping correct *et* du monde dessus...

Mais si un canard se sent de monter un serveur pour palmipèdes motivés, je me ferais une joie de lui laisser sa chance à ce mod  ::happy2::

----------


## Khala

Ҫa me fait penser à du Tribes 2  ::O:   je ne sais pas pourquoi ....

----------

